# Norsk tastatur i X (hvor ble min krøllalfa av?)

## nat

Ser at det har vært opp før her, men ser ikke hvordan det ble løst. Jeg får ikke min krøllafa (alt gr + 2) til å fungere. Fantes det noen løsning på det? Husker at det var en bugg i Mandrake 7.2 som gjorde det samme, men ser ikke ut til at det er det somer problemet.

Noen tips?

----------

## kybber

Krøllalfa funker fint hos meg. Utdrag av min XF86Config:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier              "Internal keyboard"

        Driver  "Keyboard"

        Option  "AutoRepeat"    "200 70"

        Option  "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option  "XkbLayout"     "no"

        Option  "XkbVariant"    "latitude810"

EndSection
```

Linja med 'latitude810' er et hack jeg har gjort for å aktivere internett-tasten. Jeg er ganske sikker på at du kan ganske enkelt eliminere den linja. Hvis ikke det funker, så kan du prøve å erstatte 'latitude810' med 'basic' eller 'nodeadkeys'.

----------

## nat

 *kybber wrote:*   

> Krøllalfa funker fint hos meg. Utdrag av min XF86Config:
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> ...

 

Og det er omtrent det jeg har her også. Problemet var at jeg ikke hadde skrivrettigheter i /var/tmp. da klarte X ikke kopilere keymap eller noe.

----------

